# What's your theory of life, the Universe and everything...



## Titania (Mar 8, 2008)

Lets hear your views on the most fundamental questions... Why are we here,? do you believe in the anthropic principle?, what is the meaning of life?, What is consciousness?, is the Universe infinite?, does it have a cycle? Or maybe you believe in a religion which answers everything for you, if so which one and why?

Not that you have to answer all of these, or any of these.


----------



## email468 (Mar 9, 2008)

those are some tough questions, Titania! It will probably take me awhile but I'll probably be posting some things. 

Great thread - too bad no one is posting on it.


----------



## JomoAndTheSmoothies (Mar 9, 2008)

When I tripped on acid I got a glimpse into what seemed to be a stage of human production. It looked like strips of fluorescent white metal twisted together and along the strands there were branches, on the end of each branch was a spinning sphere with an unimaginable number of colors. A surge of ...something would flow through the branch and hit each sphere and stop them randomly. It was the making of a persons characteristics I think. So what I'm getting at is, I think that the meaning of life is random and everybody has a different meaning to it.... if that makes any sense


----------



## Titania (Mar 9, 2008)

JomoAndTheSmoothies said:


> When I tripped on acid I got a glimpse into what seemed to be a stage of human production. It looked like strips of fluorescent white metal twisted together and along the strands there were branches, on the end of each branch was a spinning sphere with an unimaginable number of colors. A surge of ...something would flow through the branch and hit each sphere and stop them randomly. It was the making of a persons characteristics I think. So what I'm getting at is, I think that the meaning of life is random and everybody has a different meaning to it.... if that makes any sense


Wow you painted a really amazing image of that experience, I liked the spinning spheres. 

Personally, I am a pantheist, which means that everything in the Universe is, in a sense, God. Although in my personal take, it is not a conscious God, with any sort of human form; nothing like the image of the Christian God with beard and all. Neither does this 'God' create the Universe in any sort of contrived way, but simply follows it's own laws which have existed for eternity. These laws go through a beautifully orchestrated evolution, ie. the Big Bang, then as negative entropy accumulates, and the conditions are right, life appears. Humans, (or any conscious life) are the fruition of the Universe, complex enough to ponder their origins, and the entire human race can be seen as a collective consciousness that experiences itself subjectively. In other words, it is God understanding himself through human, or again, any intelligent conscious life. Therefore, we are in essence the consciousness of God. Then at some point in the future the Universe will start to fall back on itself, galaxies will appear blue as there light is shifted towards the blue end of the spectrum. The Universe will be riddled with black holes that will tear everything in it's path apart, a beautiful spectacle if you're still around. Our Sun will become a bloated red giant, until all of its outer layers are flung off revealing a perfectly spherical diamond. Then everything will be compressed into one small space, and the Big Bang will start all over again. It fills me with wonder to know that the same atoms in my body have been, and will again be, billions of light years away in space. That's my take on life the Universe and somethings, yours may differ, that's the point of this thread.


----------



## Titania (Mar 9, 2008)

email468 said:


> those are some tough questions, Titania! It will probably take me awhile but I'll probably be posting some things.
> 
> Great thread - too bad no one is posting on it.


Tough, but I know you can handle it.


----------



## tckfui (Mar 9, 2008)

I happen to know that the meaning of life the universe and everything is.... drum roll please.... 42! its true!


----------



## Titania (Mar 9, 2008)

tckfui said:


> I happen to know that the meaning of life the universe and everything is.... drum roll please.... 42! its true!


LOL!, I was waiting for that, I really was.

Great movie/book btw.


----------



## tckfui (Mar 9, 2008)

I didnt like the movie near as much as the book. 
but if you think about it. I mean, 42 man!!!! its just so obviouse! when I read that I was like wow! I never thought of it lie that, its just soo true, it brings a tear to my eye


----------



## Titania (Mar 9, 2008)

tckfui said:


> I didnt like the movie near as much as the book.
> but if you think about it. I mean, 42 man!!!! its just so obviouse! when I read that I was like wow! I never thought of it lie that, its just soo true, it brings a tear to my eye


ROFL!, I have tears in my eyes after reading that. Thanks for the injection of comedy.


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Mar 9, 2008)

My theory is this....Women are all crazy, On their hormonal rolercoaster and life is all downhill once you figure that out...And how to say this "Yes Dear"


----------



## Titania (Mar 9, 2008)

JohnnyBravo said:


> My theory is this....Women are all crazy, On their hormonal rolercoaster and life is all downhill once you figure that out...And how to say this "Yes Dear"


Damn, this was supposed to be a serious thread, but you guys are cracking me up, keep it coming.


----------



## rev3la7ion (Mar 10, 2008)

The universe has existed infinitum. I.E. - It never had a created point and has continuously existed without beginning or end or recreation. I believe what is essentially the big bang happened. Since we know the universe is currently expanding, thanks to the Hubble Deep Field, we know that at a time before now it was smaller. If you keep going back in time far enough the universe will have compacted to a point. But, since I think the universe has neither been created or has an end, I believe the universe is going through a continuous oscillating expanding and contracting. In other words, it collapses upon itself and then explodes again.

Believe it or not, my theory is now being incorporated in string theory because it completely coincides with string theory. Although I, of course, did not submit this theory to be reviewed but I've definitely had it in my head for some time now.

As far as why we are here, the very basic explanation I'm going to semi-expand upon is that we are a very advanced form of mold. We grasp on to a host (the Earth), eat using what comes from the host, and propagate our species so that it may spread and do the exact same thing. 

The meaning of life... there is no specific meaning. (OH SHIT! PARADOX!)


Consciousness is essentially interactions between organisms.

The Universe does have a cycle; that cycle being the continuous expansion and inevitable collapse of the universe.

I would like to expand upon the religious portion but I honestly don't want to offend anyone.


----------



## ~MoE~ (Mar 10, 2008)

my theory on life is the following ....
from day 1 life is a bitch to you, u grow up, then faced with the choose to marry one, but all the same i do think we are here from some reason, i think everyone has a perpose, i think that everyone changes the world in some way, if this dont made sence i'm sorry, but i cant help getting stoned then coming on this site lol i love this site


----------



## ~MoE~ (Mar 10, 2008)

lol choose lol i meant choice*


----------



## ~MoE~ (Mar 10, 2008)

i have the munchies


----------



## Titania (Mar 10, 2008)

rev3la7ion said:


> The universe has existed infinitum. I.E. - It never had a created point and has continuously existed without beginning or end or recreation. I believe what is essentially the big bang happened. Since we know the universe is currently expanding, thanks to the Hubble Deep Field, we know that at a time before now it was smaller. If you keep going back in time far enough the universe will have compacted to a point. But, since I think the universe has neither been created or has an end, I believe the universe is going through a continuous oscillating expanding and contracting. In other words, it collapses upon itself and then explodes again.
> 
> Believe it or not, my theory is now being incorporated in string theory because it completely coincides with string theory. Although I, of course, did not submit this theory to be reviewed but I've definitely had it in my head for some time now.
> 
> ...


that's more like it, great post rev3.
I see you share my (and many others) view on 'The Big Crunch', a Big Bang cycle, and that it has always been. I thought about his as a lad, and slowly built up my own theory. When I heard that string theory proponents were incorporating this view, I had that 'AH I knew it' feeling. It just makes so much sense for there to be a cycle, like so many things in life. Humm, I like the mold idea, I've always thought if you look at a thriving city from a birds eye view, miles high, it almost looks like a mold, or a cell, With a nucleus (City centre), veins (roads), a defence system, Waste disposal ect. It even sleeps at night and wakes up at dawn, with all of it's workers running like clockwork. I hope you will expand on the religious and consciousness part, your input is vital. Thanks again.


----------



## Titania (Mar 10, 2008)

~MoE~ said:


> my theory on life is the following ....
> from day 1 life is a bitch to you, u grow up, then faced with the choose to marry one, but all the same i do think we are here from some reason, i think everyone has a perpose, i think that everyone changes the world in some way, if this dont made sence i'm sorry, but i cant help getting stoned then coming on this site lol i love this site


Thanks for the enlightening thoughts.


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Mar 10, 2008)

This is a easy 1 Lifes great ..... The theory is get as high as u want as often as u want and have as much sex as u can b4 u die, 

Just do what u want 2 do with no guilt or you only regret it when your old 

Family,Reproducing seems the stright forward answer thou ...........


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 10, 2008)

What the fuck does it matter? We're here and that's that. Any evidence provided about ANYTHING cannot be trusted or believed unless you actually warp back through time and see for yourself in person.

Normally I would have some serious input on this, but fuck it ya know...... too many Buzz Killingtons here. Why even bother?


----------



## Fake Plastic Trees (Mar 10, 2008)

He he you having a bad day Ernie?




Erniedytn said:


> What the fuck does it matter? We're here and that's that. Any evidence provided about ANYTHING cannot be trusted or believed unless you actually warp back through time and see for yourself in person.
> 
> Normally I would have some serious input on this, but fuck it ya know...... too many Buzz Killingtons here. Why even bother?


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 10, 2008)

Not really a bad day, just tired of it ya know. Everytime I post a theory about something on here people start flying out of the woodwork to prove me wrong...why? I'm not trying to prove everybody else wrong. Just presenting an ALTERNATIVE to most modern day beliefs. You know what I mean FPT...you've seen it before.


----------



## Titania (Mar 10, 2008)

Erniedytn said:


> What the fuck does it matter? We're here and that's that. Any evidence provided about ANYTHING cannot be trusted or believed unless you actually warp back through time and see for yourself in person.
> 
> Normally I would have some serious input on this, but fuck it ya know...... too many Buzz Killingtons here. Why even bother?


Buzz killingtons? It's been really pleasant so far, every one's just been putting forward their ideas. To be honest, with a response like "What the fuck does it matter?" I'm guessing your input would not be of much value. What you don't understand, is that seeing something in person raises other fundamental questions, like, is this real? How can you trust your own senses so surely? Not that I expect you to give an intelligent reply.


----------



## Azgrow (Mar 10, 2008)

> How can you trust your own senses so surely? Not that I expect you to give an intelligent reply.


i remember this site now..lol...
as long as were not in jail...who cares about were we came from..lol...peace az


----------



## Titania (Mar 10, 2008)

Hmmm, starting to think it was pointless starting this thread...


----------



## email468 (Mar 10, 2008)

Titania said:


> Buzz killingtons? It's been really pleasant so far, every one's just been putting forward their ideas. To be honest, with a response like "What the fuck does it matter?" I'm guessing your input would not be of much value. What you don't understand, is that seeing something in person raises other fundamental questions, like, is this real? How can you trust your own senses so surely? Not that I expect you to give an intelligent reply.


I suspect I am one of the Buzz Killingtons (if not THE one). I think Ernie gets upset because I insist on a rational explanation for everything.

I think I eloquently defended that position (looking for a rational explanation) here:
https://www.rollitup.org/spirituality-sexuality-philosophy/1500-aliens-63.html#post619748

I do promise to post a cosmology 101 on this thread as soon as i have time to do a bit of research and get my thoughts down.


----------



## Azgrow (Mar 10, 2008)

it pointless to have anytype of intelligent conversation on-line..there are to many trolls/flamers,as well as lots of info gets lost in the translation of the internet...its best to keep converstaions based on the green...just my 2cents tho...peace az


----------



## email468 (Mar 10, 2008)

Azgrow said:


> it pointless to have anytype of intelligent conversation on-line..there are to many trolls/flamers,as well as lots of info gets lost in the translation of the internet...its best to keep converstaions based on the green...just my 2cents tho...peace az


If i can bring one person to the world of science, skepticism and critical thinking, to me it is worth all the flaming trolls. Besides, it is mental gymnastics, you never know who is pounding away at the keyboard.

I tend to avoid threads and forums that i think are pointless.


----------



## Azgrow (Mar 10, 2008)

> I tend to avoid threads and forums that i think are pointless


usually i do to..but man im feelin high off this fresh cut..an these type of threads make fora great read....i dont wanna high-jack this thread..so like you said i will take my bow..peace az


----------



## ORECAL (Mar 10, 2008)

this thread has great potential.... but I see Ernie's point. I would not want to put out my feelings and values of life just to have someone rip them apart or tear me down. Just because people don't think or believe the same things as you do does not mean that it is now your job to change who they are.
I also can see email's point too. It's a great feeling when you can open up someone's mind to something. I'm all for learning news things and teaching new things whenever I can, but I would not devulge into this thread and say things that are that personal knowing that there are people on here that just want to prove people wrong and shove their point of view down my throat.


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 10, 2008)

Titania said:


> Buzz killingtons? It's been really pleasant so far, every one's just been putting forward their ideas. To be honest, with a response like "What the fuck does it matter?" I'm guessing your input would not be of much value. What you don't understand, is that seeing something in person raises other fundamental questions, like, is this real? How can you trust your own senses so surely? Not that I expect you to give an intelligent reply.


No you won't get an intelligent reply from me on this subject. I'm crazy...everything I say is a work of fiction and cannot be believed. Who the fuck are you to judge me anyway? You don't know shit about me. I say what the fuck does it matter because what the fuck does it matter? If you found out the true meaning of life right this fuckin second, what would you gain? You would still go to work every single day, and pay your taxes just like the next schmoe. I've wasted half my life trying to figure out "why we're here" and ya know what, evertime I DO post something REMOTELY intelligent, there are 10 other people showing up to prove me wrong. Sorry if I brought down your thread dude, but I'm just over it. Fuck it all.

out.


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 10, 2008)

ORECAL said:


> this thread has great potential.... but I see Ernie's point. I would not want to put out my feelings and values of life just to have someone rip them apart or tear me down. Just because people don't think or believe the same things as you do does not mean that it is now your job to change who they are.
> I also can see email's point too. It's a great feeling when you can open up someone's mind to something. I'm all for learning news things and teaching new things whenever I can, but I would not devulge into this thread and say things that are that personal knowing that there are people on here that just want to prove people wrong and shove their point of view down my throat.


Thank you...at least someone gets it.


----------



## ORECAL (Mar 10, 2008)

I just wish that there was a way that we could talk about these things and not have people fuckin with us. I'm not saying that there aren't people that could do that here. but it seems that anyone who really is able to talk about shit and not turn it into a fight or bullshit namecalling contest... does not take the chance on haveing that happen so they stay away from any thread that gives them that possibility.


----------



## Titania (Mar 10, 2008)

ORECAL said:


> this thread has great potential.... but I see Ernie's point. I would not want to put out my feelings and values of life just to have someone rip them apart or tear me down. Just because people don't think or believe the same things as you do does not mean that it is now your job to change who they are.
> I also can see email's point too. It's a great feeling when you can open up someone's mind to something. I'm all for learning news things and teaching new things whenever I can, but I would not devulge into this thread and say things that are that personal knowing that there are people on here that just want to prove people wrong and shove their point of view down my throat.


 
Ripping apart peoples personal philosophy is not what this thread is about, It's about sharing. We can critique, point out flaws, explore ideas together, it doesn't, and shouldn't turn into a battleground for opposing views. I have put forward my own ideas, and I welcome criticism and debate on it. I will never mock someones thoughts, as long as he/she makes an effort, and who's theory is logical and rational. And please, divulge away...


----------



## Titania (Mar 10, 2008)

Erniedytn said:


> No you won't get an intelligent reply from me on this subject. I'm crazy...everything I say is a work of fiction and cannot be believed. Who the fuck are you to judge me anyway? You don't know shit about me. I say what the fuck does it matter because what the fuck does it matter? If you found out the true meaning of life right this fuckin second, what would you gain? You would still go to work every single day, and pay your taxes just like the next schmoe. I've wasted half my life trying to figure out "why we're here" and ya know what, evertime I DO post something REMOTELY intelligent, there are 10 other people showing up to prove me wrong. Sorry if I brought down your thread dude, but I'm just over it. Fuck it all.
> 
> out.


 
What can I say? some people just give up on life...

Your still welcome to post your thoughts, thanks.


----------



## Titania (Mar 10, 2008)

email468 said:


> I suspect I am one of the Buzz Killingtons (if not THE one). I think Ernie gets upset because I insist on a rational explanation for everything.
> 
> I think I eloquently defended that position (looking for a rational explanation) here:
> https://www.rollitup.org/spirituality-sexuality-philosophy/1500-aliens-63.html#post619748
> ...


I always knew you were the 'One' lol.

I have come across a debate with you and Ernie before, and I give credit to you for relentlesly battling ignorance. I'm glad your going to get your thoughts arranged, and not just ramble like so many people do. looking forward to it...


----------



## email468 (Mar 10, 2008)

ORECAL said:


> this thread has great potential.... but I see Ernie's point. I would not want to put out my feelings and values of life just to have someone rip them apart or tear me down. Just because people don't think or believe the same things as you do does not mean that it is now your job to change who they are.
> I also can see email's point too. It's a great feeling when you can open up someone's mind to something. I'm all for learning news things and teaching new things whenever I can, but I would not devulge into this thread and say things that are that personal knowing that there are people on here that just want to prove people wrong and shove their point of view down my throat.


I'm not out to prove anyone wrong. I am out to encourage looking for a rational and naturalistic explanations for everything (yes, everything). So given the choice between - an "ancient martian race carved the face on mars" and "it is a trick of the light on a regular rock" - well i'm sure you can take a guess at which explanation I believe. But that doesn't mean it is the right explanation - just the most reasonable and the most likely. My question is - why would someone choose the unreasonable and less-likely explanation? There are lot of reasons both good and bad. Some good reasons would be they never heard conflicting evidence or like Ernie, believe evidence that they've reviewed. Some bad reasons for believing would be blind faith, a "need" to believe whatever it is and like Ernie, believing bad evidence in the face of more compelling (or at least more scientifically-based evidence). 

I will be the first to admit that some of these ideas are very compelling. I really enjoyed reading "Fingerprints of the Gods" and "The Orion Mystery". They were horseshit but highly enjoyable reading and very compelling until you actually start doing a bit of research and realize that the explanations are such stretches it is not really advisable believing without further evidence especially in the light of more compelling rational evidence.

This isn't about right and wrong - it is about irrational and rational, supernatural and natural.

And if you offer ideas without evidence, you should expect people to ask why... or what about... or have you considered....


----------



## email468 (Mar 10, 2008)

I would add that if anyone wants to have a supernatural thread where they discuss ESP, aliens, out-of-body stuff, psychics, homeopathy, etc... and want NO critics or skeptical input - i will not force my views.

There are some threads i would admittedly enjoy tearing into but reading the posts i sense (must be my ESP) that i would be an unwelcome intruder on their fragile world. I do not try to shake up their world to get my jollies.

But if you welcome me to your thread then beware what you're getting.


----------



## smokinjs (Mar 10, 2008)

email468 said:


> I would add that if anyone wants to have a supernatural thread where they discuss ESP, aliens, out-of-body stuff, psychics, homeopathy, etc... and want NO critics or skeptical input - i will not force my views.
> 
> There are some threads i would admittedly enjoy tearing into but reading the posts i sense (must be my ESP) that i would be an unwelcome intruder on their fragile world. I do not try to shake up their world to get my jollies.
> 
> But if you welcome me to your thread then beware what you're getting.


what am i thinking right now?


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 10, 2008)

I would appreciate it if everyone would leave my name out of their posts.


----------



## email468 (Mar 10, 2008)

smokinjs said:


> what am i thinking right now?


that you wish i would just shut the fuck up and you'd like to smoke a fatty.


----------



## email468 (Mar 10, 2008)

Erniedytn said:


> I would appreciate it if everyone would leave my name out of their posts.


you got it Ernie - i meant no offense.


----------



## smokinjs (Mar 10, 2008)

email468 said:


> that you wish i would just shut the fuck up and you'd like to smoke a fatty.


you got the fatty part right. but i dont want you to shut up. i like you


----------



## Titania (Mar 10, 2008)

Erniedytn said:


> I would appreciate it if everyone would leave my name out of their posts.


 
They're always lurking in the background, lol.


----------



## email468 (Mar 10, 2008)

smokinjs said:


> you got the fatty part right. but i dont want you to shut up. i like you


thanks! i like you too


----------



## rev3la7ion (Mar 10, 2008)

My whole rant about religion is focused mainly around Christianity since it is the biggest religion but isn't limited to it. It isn't focused around the fact that they believe in God because I honestly don't care about that. It's based upon the acceptance of outrageous claims based on faith alone and without reason... The propagation of ignorance through faith and not reason. That's my biggest issue with religion because so much is taken on faith and basic reasoning is set aside. If we continue for this any longer we're essentially going to create a generation of illogical fuck-tards who take most things on faith alone. Could you imagine what our world would be like when people stop to reason? The sudden halt of information? The acceptance of outrageous claims because no one would dare question the claims of others. Free will would be controlled by the few.

But this is just a very simplistic explanation of what I think would happen. I have other reasons but it'd take me a while to type them all out.


----------



## Azgrow (Mar 10, 2008)

> f we continue for this any longer we're essentially going to create a generation of illogical fuck-tards who take most things on faith alone.


looking at this logically ..we are the least reliogous generation this world has ever seen..compare us to the 30or 40's when that shit was thumped...we are fuckin pagens..peace az


----------



## email468 (Mar 10, 2008)

rev3la7ion said:


> My whole rant about religion is focused mainly around Christianity since it is the biggest religion but isn't limited to it. It isn't focused around the fact that they believe in God because I honestly don't care about that. It's based upon the acceptance of outrageous claims based on faith alone and without reason... The propagation of ignorance through faith and not reason. That's my biggest issue with religion because so much is taken on faith and basic reasoning is set aside. If we continue for this any longer we're essentially going to create a generation of illogical fuck-tards who take most things on faith alone. Could you imagine what our world would be like when people stop to reason? The sudden halt of information? The acceptance of outrageous claims because no one would dare question the claims of others. Free will would be controlled by the few.
> 
> But this is just a very simplistic explanation of what I think would happen. I have other reasons but it'd take me a while to type them all out.


Simplistic explanations are usually the best 

I agree with your sentiment. I am not out to force anyone to believe or disbelieve anything in particular. However when making public policy and legislation, proof or at least very strong evidence should take precedence over boatloads of belief.


----------



## LION~of~ZION (Mar 10, 2008)

Energy

We are all composed of like energy 

The universe is Pure Energy

Certain types of human fear being the nemisis of this Energy. 

Fear saves lives & Fear destroys lives...which type of fear do we embrace? is the question we might ask ourselves 

We're all connected and this frightens some 

Its too personal 

We might embrace & celebrate our similarities rather then wasting time - energy on constantly attempting to prove our differences.

lifes far too short on this planet

we may consider making the best of it while we're here.


----------



## email468 (Mar 10, 2008)

I hope it is OK if I stick to theory for now.

Might as well start with the Big Bang. Heres a tidbit  Fred Hoyle, an English astronomer, coined the phrase the Big Bang as an insult to the theory. He thought it was so much hooey. He felt this way about evolution as well. But he did contribute to stellar evolution theory so he had some good qualities.

I find the Big Bang confusing, counter-intuitive and damned impossible to understand. Frankly, most cosmology is beyond my monkey-brain to truly comprehend  but sometimes trying to explain things to others, we gain better insight for ourselves. So feel free to fact-check or counter - Im no authority and could easily be misunderstanding or misinterpreting. I find the Big Bang so difficult to understand and therefore explain, it is easier to convey what the Big Bang is not.

The Big Bang is not an explosion. It isnt even just the popular single point in space. It is better to try to think of it as space happening at once  regardless of the shape or whether finite or infinite. 

The Big Bang is also not about defining what is outside the so-called boundaries or horizon of the universe. And does not endeavor to explain how the Big Bang happened. The Big Bang theory attempts to explain what happened in our universe as close to the event as possible but not beyond it.

The science behind Big Bang theory is rooted in the ever-popular General Theory of Relativity. Before evidence was observed to support it, one of the predictions made by the theory was that matter was, on average, evenly scattered throughout the universe. Thats not to say there arent patterns but overall if you were able to squint your eyes at the universe  matter would be seen as relatively evenly distributed. This is known as the Cosmological Principal. The cool thing is, once we were able to record and study what is known as cosmic background radiation (CBR), we found that matter is indeed, on average, evenly distributed! Which means we now have some observational verification of the theories prediction. Damn! I love science. If we would have found some patterns or other kind of message, we would have found evidence of a higher intelligence and dare I say, creator. But instead we found evidence that the Big Bang theory is accurate. Obviously there is a significant bulk of evidence for Big Bang theory that was just an example of how theories work and how we gain confidence in a theory or discard it. Could we discover something regarding dark energy tomorrow that would cause us to throw out Big Bang theory? Yep. But the more observed evidence we gather that was predicted by Big Bang theory the less likely well be throwing it out. But Im getting ahead of myself.

Lets take a step back and discuss the importance of the discovery and research on CBR or the cosmic background radiation. Im assuming everyone understands that the light we see from distant stars may have been traveling for many years. I think the nearest star (besides our wonderful Sun) is about 4 light years away (or so). Which means the light leaving the star today will take 4 years to reach us. The further we are able to peer into space, the further back in time we can see. Most visible stars are around 10 to 100 light years away. A naked-eye galaxy, the Andromeda is over 4 million light years away. Hubble, scientists say, can see galaxies that are only a few billion years after Big Bang.

What about this cosmic background radiation? Well, it is supposedly only a few hundred thousand years after Big Bang. Imagine that! We can actually detect the universe as it was before planets, stars or even galaxies! 

Next up  more about the importance of researching the CBR.

STOP I have to stop here and say thinking about this is great fun while stoned but writing it down is very difficult. If you are enjoying this and would like me to continue, Im going to need some encouragement. Let me know you dig it (or not) otherwise Ill give my fingers a break.


----------



## LION~of~ZION (Mar 10, 2008)

email468 said:


> I hope it is OK if I stick to theory for now.
> 
> Might as well start with the Big Bang. Heres a tidbit  Fred Hoyle, an English astronomer, coined the phrase the Big Bang as an insult to the theory. He thought it was so much hooey. He felt this way about evolution as well. But he did contribute to stellar evolution theory so he had some good qualities.
> 
> ...


I dig anything that involves opening the mind a bit

by all means continue


----------



## Titania (Mar 11, 2008)

email468 said:


> I hope it is OK if I stick to theory for now.
> 
> Might as well start with the Big Bang. Heres a tidbit  Fred Hoyle, an English astronomer, coined the phrase the Big Bang as an insult to the theory. He thought it was so much hooey. He felt this way about evolution as well. But he did contribute to stellar evolution theory so he had some good qualities.
> 
> ...


 
I've just woken up, and I've got the flu, but reading that was not just stimulating, but great fun! Although I'm familiar with the process (The Big Bang), You taught me some things i didn't know and reminded me of others, which, I will now cherish. You gave a really clear, and accurate description of the Big Bang, which is not easy to do. Continuing on this theme, do you believe that the Universe is 'fine-tuned' for life, or that it is a random outcome from the chaos. Furthermore, what do you think about multiple Universes? I've heard one theory that postulates that the entire Universe, is itself the smallest sub atomic particle in a much larger Universe, WOW.
Great post, keep em coming.


----------



## email468 (Mar 11, 2008)

Titania said:


> I've just woken up, and I've got the flu, but reading that was not just stimulating, but great fun! Although I'm familiar with the process (The Big Bang), You taught me some things i didn't know and reminded me of others, which, I will now cherish. You gave a really clear, and accurate description of the Big Bang, which is not easy to do. Continuing on this theme, do you believe that the Universe is 'fine-tuned' for life, or that it is a random outcome from the chaos. Furthermore, what do you think about multiple Universes? I've heard one theory that postulates that the entire Universe, is itself the smallest sub atomic particle in a much larger Universe, WOW.
> Great post, keep em coming.


I hope you feel better soon. I still have to cover shape and size, inflation, expansion forever vs. "the big crunch", we'll then start hitting on the multi-verses, string theory and touch on Calabi-Yau manifolds.

But I'll briefly discuss my thinking on fine-tuning (though I'll be looking more into it) but last I investigated 99.99999999% of space is completely and utterly hostile to life. I don't see where fine-tuning for life argument has a leg to stand on. A universe fine-tuned to create black-holes on the other hand....


----------



## Titania (Mar 11, 2008)

email468 said:


> I hope you feel better soon. I still have to cover shape and size, inflation, expansion forever vs. "the big crunch", we'll then start hitting on the multi-verses, string theory and touch on Calabi-Yau manifolds.
> 
> But I'll briefly discuss my thinking on fine-tuning (though I'll be looking more into it) but last I investigated 99.99999999% of space is completely and utterly hostile to life. I don't see where fine-tuning for life argument has a leg to stand on. A universe fine-tuned to create black-holes on the other hand....


calabi-Yau manifolds? I'm intrigued, never heard of that.

It is true that so much of space seems devoid of life, but, the Universe is a very large place, and we have yet to explore our own solar system for life (although I think the chances are small, perhaps under the ice crust of *Enceladus.*) my argument for the anthropic principle is that the elements that are crucial to life are wide spread, and that habitable zones exist on every star. Take for example H2O; the most abundant element in the Universe is Hydrogen, the third is Oxygen, as Helium does not form any compounds the most common molecule is H2. The second most common molecule is... you guessed it, H2O. As all life depends, and is made almost entirely of this molecule, it is easy to see how the Universe is fine-tuned to create it for the purposes of life.


----------



## LION~of~ZION (Mar 11, 2008)

Titania said:


> calabi-Yau manifolds? I'm intrigued, never heard of that.
> 
> It is true that so much of space seems devoid of life, but, the Universe is a very large place, and we have yet to explore our own solar system for life (although I think the chances are small, perhaps under the ice crust of *Enceladus.*) my argument for the anthropic principle is that the elements that are crucial to life are wide spread, and that habitable zones exist on every star. Take for example H2O; the most abundant element in the Universe is Hydrogen, the third is Oxygen, as Helium does not form any compounds the most common molecule is H2. The second most common molecule is... you guessed it, H2O. As all life depends, and is made almost entirely of this molecule, it is easy to see how the Universe is fine-tuned to create it for the purposes of life.


Exactly! and this why it seems completely rational that life would exist in utter abundance throughout the entire universe...'abundantly' according to our standards and the definition of the word as human beings of course

As far as the universe is concerned with its relative size taken into account, sparse at best... yet life just the same

I'm willing to bet these cohesive conditions or the catalyst for creating life exists in far more areas then we could ever possibly begin to imagine. 

However our pedisiposition to arrogance and egotism often prevents us from opening our minds further on the subject. All in the name of religious dogma and covert fear interspersing itself within our subconcious regardless of whether we are practicing some form of religion or not. 

Too many years of brainwashing seeping into the fabric of our beings, cultural and scientific sabotage at its finest.

on a lighter note... its time to suck down some double stuffed oreos and a cold glass of milk....


----------



## email468 (Mar 11, 2008)

I agree that the stuff of life appears to be everywhere in the universe in substantial quantities. Big clouds of organic material just floating around everywhere in fact. So it seems likely, to me at least, that life is also relatively abundant. It does appear our solar system is lifeless but there is still hope for several moons and life could even be discovered in an unlikely place like Jupiter.

But talking about fine-tuning seems tricky since we have no way of knowing if our models of altering the different variables are accurate and can not easily be verified. In addition, my argument still stands that the universe is perfectly fine-tuned to create black holes. So the question remains - is the universe fine-tuned for life, black holes, neither, both, something else entirely or it is the way it is and not fine-tuned for anything other than what chance provided - or something completely out of the realm or our current understanding?

in case you're wondering - that was a rhetorical question - i have no idea what the answer might be.


----------



## hom36rown (Mar 11, 2008)

i didnt read every page, but did anyone touch on m theory...i'm no physicist or anything, but I think is explains the big bang as two alternate universes colliding. I saw something about it on the history channel....need to take more physics cause I dont understand that shit at all....something about 11 spacetime dimensions....anyone who can elaborate on this?


----------



## hmh2810 (Mar 11, 2008)

Q:Why are we here,?
AO PLAY THE GAME OF LIFE

Q: do you believe in the anthropic principle?
A: IT MAKES SENSE

Q: what is the meaning of life?
A: TO LIVE

Q: What is consciousness?
A:WHAT OUR BRAIN MAKES US TO BELIEVE

Q: is the Universe infinite?
AI BELIVE SO BUT HOW WILL WE EVER KNOW

Q:does it have a cycle?
A:NO

Q: Or maybe you believe in a religion which answers everything for you, if so which one and why?
A: NO RELIGON JUST ONE GOD.


----------



## rev3la7ion (Mar 12, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> i didnt read every page, but did anyone touch on m theory...i'm no physicist or anything, but I think is explains the big bang as two alternate universes colliding. I saw something about it on the history channel....need to take more physics cause I dont understand that shit at all....something about 11 spacetime dimensions....anyone who can elaborate on this?


M theory was the early version of string theory if I'm remembering correctly. Then M theory had a little fine tuning done to it and became string theory. String theory is the one that incorporates 11 dimensions. Although I don't know what the 11th one is I can imagine all the other ones. Yay video explanations: YouTube - Imagining the Tenth Dimension


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 12, 2008)

LION~of~ZION said:


> However our pedisiposition to arrogance and egotism often prevents us from opening our minds further on the subject. All in the name of religious dogma and covert fear interspersing itself within our subconcious regardless of whether we are practicing some form of religion or not.
> 
> Too many years of brainwashing seeping into the fabric of our beings, cultural and scientific sabotage at its finest.


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 12, 2008)

Have you ever seen the movie the 13th floor or that South Park episode "Cancelled"????

thats basically my view in a sense.. I really don't know what I think anymore


----------



## Fake Plastic Trees (Mar 16, 2008)

Hehe the people who manipulate and contort scientific fact to purport their own point of view now and through the ages make me laugh. Throughout history the top scientists of the world have behaved at best like a bunch of faggots at a half-price tupperware party over who was first, who was right yadda yadda yadda. Look at Newton and who was the other uk chappy that made complete arses of themselves over who was first to think of an idea or who is or was right.

The fact is we are always wrong we only have the best approximation at truth at any given time with the facts we have to hand and the great thinkers we have to philosophise about what maybe.

You see it a lot on here even, very clever people manipulate facts, throw in mistruths, to argue what they believe to be true. Topic aside is there global warming or not and more importantly did we cause it and is it stopping. All the top scientists were on board with GW and now they are starting to jump ship.

My point is giant leaps forward have been made by brilliant lateral thinkers, Einstein - failed schoolteacher, DNA model - unrelated scientists the list goes on. I respect lateral thinkers and people with open minds to what could be far more than some clever arse who hides behind scientific facts that in the future inevitably will be proved to be wrong.

All the best

Wow I think I wrote my first flame of sorts


----------



## email468 (Mar 16, 2008)

Fake Plastic Trees said:


> Hehe the people who manipulate and contort scientific fact to purport their own point of view now and through the ages make me laugh. Throughout history the top scientists of the world have behaved at best like a bunch of faggots at a half-price tupperware party over who was first, who was right yadda yadda yadda. Look at Newton and who was the other uk chappy that made complete arses of themselves over who was first to think of an idea or who is or was right.
> 
> The fact is we are always wrong we only have the best approximation at truth at any given time with the facts we have to hand and the great thinkers we have to philosophise about what maybe.
> 
> ...


I have read and reread this post and I am still uncertain as to what you are saying. At one point it appears you are ripping into science and scientists - at another you seem to be praising them. I'm sorry i am very confused.


----------



## Titania (Mar 16, 2008)

Fake Plastic Trees said:


> Hehe the people who manipulate and contort scientific fact to purport their own point of view now and through the ages make me laugh. Throughout history the top scientists of the world have behaved at best like a bunch of faggots at a half-price tupperware party over who was first, who was right yadda yadda yadda. Look at Newton and who was the other uk chappy that made complete arses of themselves over who was first to think of an idea or who is or was right.
> 
> The fact is we are always wrong we only have the best approximation at truth at any given time with the facts we have to hand and the great thinkers we have to philosophise about what maybe.
> 
> ...


 
You're putting forward the usual argument over the certainty of scientific fact. I don't know why your ripping into Newton, just because he may of had a disagreement over an the idea/theory with someone on who came up with it first. He contributed vast, and groundbreaking information on the mathematical laws of nature, some of these were all the NASA scientist's needed to land men on the Moon! I agree that there are a lot of scientists out there that are in it for financial reasons, and who's lack of character and morals, tarnish the scientific community. I admire esoteric thinkers such as Einstein, Neils Bohr, Leonardo Da Vinci ect. as they clearly stand out as revolutionary thinkers, not just in science. What I can't get my head around is that you said we're always wrong!? If that is the case, then should I doubt whether I will fall if I jump of a high building? Or that the Sun will rise in the morning? Maybe I don't need to eat to stay alive? The point being, Theories are not completely provable, but few things are in this world, yet they fulfill most of the objectives we set them to. science in itself is useless without philosophy as a way of studying the mind and the Universe, and visa versa. 

Thanks for the input anyway.


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 17, 2008)

Remember pothead ramblings aren't supposed to make sense...
As long as we grow dank weed who cares if we make sense..LOL


----------



## ZenMaster (Mar 17, 2008)

Well, here it goes

I am an adamant believer in God. I believe that this universe is so complex and infinite that it required an architect. If you look at our neighborhood planets, its either extremely cold or hot, our planet is so perfect attuned with the solar system with the distance to the sun, our moon, seasons. Us being here randomly is not comprehendable to me.

I believe that this world is nothing more but stage, a test, a life-long demonstration of how we performed with what we were given. If you were given much, as in rich or blessed, God expects much. If you are just getting by in an African village, God doesn't expect much. Reflect upon this. Always the answer is this same, we could have done better.

Followers of science revel in their own genius, and dispel any humility as they triumph in unveiling a mere fraction of the universe's wonders. Humanity has just recently progressed in technology in which we now are able scratch the surface of the universe's mysteries and secrets. So obstructed is the eyes of our people that we fail to realize that we still know _nothing. _Have humility as you pride yourself on which is folly. To the eyes of the beholder, we are spoiled, ignorant children who challenge God. Tower of Babylon, Titanic, anything overconfident we construct.

Constantly I am accosted with the bleak acquiescence of my own limits and abilities. I yearn for more clarity and wisdom and I shall never cease to explicate the boundaries of my own mind. Thus is the true meaning behind my username, ZenMaster. There could be no such greater exhilarating experience as such a zen or enlightenment that even a perfect drug could match.


----------



## boooky (Mar 17, 2008)

We are all fleas on a big dog......Sheep all of you sheep!!


----------



## Titania (Mar 18, 2008)

ZenMaster said:


> Well, here it goes
> 
> I am an adamant believer in God. I believe that this universe is so complex and infinite that it required an architect. If you look at our neighborhood planets, its either extremely cold or hot, our planet is so perfect attuned with the solar system with the distance to the sun, our moon, seasons. Us being here randomly is not comprehendable to me.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for dropping by Zenmaster, that's the kind of post I like. I'll be replying to this one when I gather my thoughts together.

Just to clarify, do you believe in God in a Christian or other organised religious way, or in a more abstract way?


----------



## tampicos (Mar 18, 2008)

simple questions, the meaning of it all is to work together to find the meaning of it all rather than to propose a meaning and force everyone else to accept it. when we can put aside our differences and work together to get off this planet, we are set. Our goal should be to voyage to the other side of the universe, creating space structures along the way as way points and learning how to inhabit space because then we can all have our freedom to believe all we want since space is freaking huge. E.T didn't stay on his planet to quible over which of their gods was the better one or the right one, he left his planet to conquer ours


----------



## email468 (Mar 18, 2008)

tampicos said:


> simple questions, the meaning of it all is to work together to find the meaning of it all rather than to propose a meaning and force everyone else to accept it. when we can put aside our differences and work together to get off this planet, we are set. Our goal should be to voyage to the other side of the universe, creating space structures along the way as way points and learning how to inhabit space because then we can all have our freedom to believe all we want since space is freaking huge. E.T didn't stay on his planet to quible over which of their gods was the better one or the right one, he left his planet to conquer ours


If humanity is to have any kind of lasting destiny, I think you are absolutely correct.


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 18, 2008)

email468 said:


> If humanity is to have any kind of lasting destiny, I think you are absolutely correct.


x2

That is EXACTLY what we should be doing.


----------



## email468 (Mar 18, 2008)

Erniedytn said:


> x2
> 
> That is EXACTLY what we should be doing.


Hey Ernie! - what's shaking? Since we agreed on something, I checked the weather (I thought hell might have frozen over)!
just kidding - i know we have a lot in common - i just couldn't resist making the cheap joke


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 18, 2008)

email468 said:


> Hey Ernie! - what's shaking? Since we agreed on something, I checked the weather (I thought hell might have frozen over)!
> just kidding - i know we have a lot in common - i just couldn't resist making the cheap joke


...Very true man.....I almost fell outta my chair typing that.


----------



## email468 (Mar 18, 2008)

Erniedytn said:


> ...Very true man.....I almost fell outta my chair typing that.


funny! awesome retort!


----------



## Titania (Mar 18, 2008)

email468 said:


> Hey Ernie! - what's shaking? Since we agreed on something, I checked the weather (I thought hell might have frozen over)!
> just kidding - i know we have a lot in common - i just couldn't resist making the cheap joke





Erniedytn said:


> ...Very true man.....I almost fell outta my chair typing that.





email468 said:


> funny! awesome retort!


 
I'm glad I made a thread where people can come together. There's no hating here.


----------



## email468 (Mar 18, 2008)

Titania said:


> I'm glad I made a thread where people can come together. There's no hating here.


well it really helps that Ernie is a classy guy with a good sense of self and humor.


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey just because we look at things from different perspectives doesn't mean we can't be friends.


----------



## ZenMaster (Mar 18, 2008)

Titania said:


> Thanks for dropping by Zenmaster, that's the kind of post I like. I'll be replying to this one when I gather my thoughts together.
> 
> Just to clarify, do you believe in God in a Christian or other organised religious way, or in a more abstract way?


Both, in a sense.

I believe God is portrayed in the Christian beliefs most accurately. I believe God views us as his children and that he is a teacher, a father to us who we can turn to in need.

I have also feel connection when you truly pray, not at some dinner table, repeating the usual quotes, but when you directly communicate for a true need or purpose. Its astounding.


----------



## email468 (Mar 18, 2008)

Since some of us our jumping into string theory might as well go right into inflation and the "multiverse".

OK  this is really hard for me to get my head around but lets see where it takes us but first I should mention that the observable evidence is mostly based on the information gleaned from the Wilkinson Microwave Anisotropy Probe (WMAP).

WMAP studies the microwaves from 380,000 years after the Big Bang event (within a 2-percent margin of error). But since the universe is so large, we still arent certain of its shape. To us it could appear flat, but still could be round, spherical with a hole in the center (like a doughnut), flat but thick and round, or flat but thick and round AND curved is another likely shape.

But the observable universe may not be the only part of the universe that has any shape. Physicists theorize there could be a hidden, microscopic intra space but so well concealed that we cant experience it directly. It is at this point that string theory puts forth the proposition that there are ten (or more) dimensions besides the three we are familiar with (space) plus time. Thank you Einstein. 

Where the hell are these extra dimensions you might ask. Good question. Beats the heck out of me, but if some scientists are right, they are curled up into tiny geometrical containers called Calabi-Yau manifolds, where they remain forever hidden from us.

If string theory is correct, then these six-dimensional Calabi-Yau manifolds exist everywhere  at every point in space  on your finger, on Mars, on your bud, EVERYWHERE! The actual size remains an open question but some place them in the realm of Planck scale (10 E-33  ten to the power of negative thirty three)  thats a decimal point, thirty two zeros and a one. Which is ridiculously tiny. Some scientists say they are larger than that but still far too small to detect.

Either way the shape of the six-dimension complex is of extreme interest since many scientists believe the shape or geometry of these manifolds is what dictates the laws of particle physics (gravity, cosmic inflation, and dark energy). If they are correct, then these tiny structures are the dominant phenomena affecting our cosmos!

To quote Joseph Polchinksi, a theoretical physicist at the University of California, Santa Barbara: All of the numbers we measure in nature  all of the things we consider fundamental, such as masses of quarks and electrons  are derived from the size and shape of Calabi-Yau space.

In fact, it gets even better. If string theory is on the right path, the number of possible Calabi-Yau shapes is linked to the number of possible universes (or multiverse). Anyone who studies modern cosmology will soon find that the biggest problems facing cosmologists and physicists is determining the shape of the universe.

Now the big question(s)  how do we observe the unobservable? Or maybe a better question would be  what can we learn about the Calabi-Yau geometry? Scientists are trying to find evidence for the existence of these dimensions and hopefully through that find hints to the shape of this inner space.

Now here is the kicker which brings us back to studying the CMB (cosmic microwave background). The latest string theory models of cosmic inflation (there are others) are very close to making detailed predictions about our universe which scientists will soon be able to TEST! And once cosmologists can start testing, they can plug in different variables which should help determine the shape of the Calabi-Yau manifolds since the predictions will be based on the different possible geometries.

In order to understand how this is done, we need to learn more about CMB (no avoiding that one)! But that will have to wait until our next installment.

But the implication is we will soon know where the laws of particle physics originates! Pretty awesome stuff <- understatement of the year!


----------



## jimmyspaz (Mar 18, 2008)

tckfui said:


> I happen to know that the meaning of life the universe and everything is.... drum roll please.... 42! its true!


Yes 42 is the answer,but what is the question?


----------



## ORECAL (Mar 18, 2008)

Titania said:


> Ripping apart peoples personal philosophy is not what this thread is about, It's about sharing. We can critique, point out flaws, explore ideas together, it doesn't, and shouldn't turn into a battleground for opposing views. I have put forward my own ideas, and I welcome criticism and debate on it. I will never mock someones thoughts, as long as he/she makes an effort, and who's theory is logical and rational. And please, divulge away...


you may not rip apart people's views, but other people do. and why do people have to have a logical and rational explanation for why they think the way they do? they are called beliefs because they don't have to be proven to be believed. People who are religious have views and beliefs that can never be proved right, or wrong for that matter... their vies can't be logical or rational, yet people don't get on them for being religous.


----------



## ORECAL (Mar 18, 2008)

Titania said:


> I'm glad I made a thread where people can come together. There's no hating here.



I'm impressed that it hasn't turned to hatred..


----------



## tampicos (Mar 18, 2008)

email468 said:


> Since some of us our jumping into string theory might as well go right into inflation and the "multiverse".
> 
> OK  this is really hard for me to get my head around but lets see where it takes us but first I should mention that the observable evidence is mostly based on the information gleaned from the Wilkinson Microwave Anisotropy Probe (WMAP).
> 
> ...


i've always believed something similar to this since i saw a documentary on atoms. i learned about quarks, which are the smallest observable thing we can see. they make up protons. what if the quark is a universe in a sense and we are all part of an atom? if the magnifier could go so deep into a quark that you could see what it consists of, will we see a collection of galaxies? haha that would make us really small  but if you think about it the other way, we are monstrously huge to the beings that inhabit those quarks...


----------



## email468 (Mar 18, 2008)

tampicos said:


> i've always believed something similar to this since i saw a documentary on atoms. i learned about quarks, which are the smallest observable thing we can see. they make up protons. what if the quark is a universe in a sense and we are all part of an atom? if the magnifier could go so deep into a quark that you could see what it consists of, will we see a collection of galaxies? haha that would make us really small  but if you think about it the other way, we are monstrously huge to the beings that inhabit those quarks...


it may go both ways so we are in the middle with things much larger and other things much smaller. pretty amazing ideas!


----------



## iamthewalrus (Oct 3, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/116435-meaning-life-light-universe-2.html


----------



## NASTYRUDEDOGG (Oct 3, 2008)

What is mind?.... no matter.... What is matter.... Nevermind.


----------



## anonymoushippy123 (Oct 4, 2008)

my theory on life is the god is controling us all the time and our purpose in like is to gain total self control and smokeing weed helps that happen , also i belive that light make everything all of our minds put together make the world we live in all of our minds act as one and create everything such as the tree in the backyard or the holes on the moon its all light that we all controll together and if we all tried really hard after we obtained total self controll we could make anything appear anywhere as long as we ALL wanted it ... i think thats my belifs at least


----------



## brendon420 (Oct 4, 2008)

my idea is that life is awesome and to be enjoyed but unfortunately we are ALL fucked


----------



## NASTYRUDEDOGG (Oct 5, 2008)

I believe that the universe has no end, I think that if you were to travel in one direction in space you will never come to an end. I also believe that there are other more advanced civilizations out there and that we are just a science experiment planned by one of these civilizations. How hard could it be that there is another society out there somewhere, the universe is infinite.


----------



## cleatis (Oct 6, 2008)

Titania said:


> Lets hear your views on the most fundamental questions... Why are we here,? do you believe in the anthropic principle?, what is the meaning of life?, What is consciousness?, is the Universe infinite?, does it have a cycle? Or maybe you believe in a religion which answers everything for you, if so which one and why?
> 
> Not that you have to answer all of these, or any of these.


The more I look around and see how humanity is such a group of underachievers, the more I think that we're just an accident, or a reaction to something else. We can't possibly have a purpose, at least not a productive one. 

I can tell you one thing though, the meaning (IE: point) of life sure as hell is not fighting 30 miles of traffic to make the man's living for him. I think that deep down humans are just another animal and society domesticate us into the trivial pampas egotistical wieners that we are. That's my little theory anyhow...


----------



## HannoMaximus (Oct 7, 2008)

dont even get me started. I dont believe in religion or politics or any of that shit. I simply just want to live my life however I want and not have anybody tell me what I can and can not do. I never hurt anybody by smoking weed yet I could face charges if I was caught.


----------



## dannyking (Oct 11, 2008)

its spacious


----------



## chuckbane (Oct 17, 2008)

*What's your theory of life, the Universe and everything...

*All I know to believe is that everything happens for a reason. So go with it.


----------



## budduhball (Oct 19, 2008)

the answer to life the universe and everything is.......42


----------



## natmoon (Oct 19, 2008)

You live and you die over and over again until you are "finished"


----------



## FootballFirst (Oct 19, 2008)

Moderation. Nothing too positive, nothing too negative. Life is about balance.


----------



## slackjack (Oct 19, 2008)

just do it the best you can, don't be a prick, and think about God or Gods or whatever you want to call it atleast a little everyday, especially when you might think its not appropriate


----------



## Christian for Ganja (Oct 19, 2008)

My theory of life, the universe, and everything:

The Three Forms of Unity

Note: I do not necessarily endorse the church/denomination hosting the website where these items are available to read online.


----------



## Titania (Oct 22, 2008)

email468 said:


> Since some of us our jumping into string theory might as well go right into inflation and the "multiverse".
> 
> OK  this is really hard for me to get my head around but lets see where it takes us but first I should mention that the observable evidence is mostly based on the information gleaned from the Wilkinson Microwave Anisotropy Probe (WMAP).
> 
> ...


 


This is right up my street, thanks Email. Kneel and top hat off! 

Sorry for the delay lol.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 22, 2008)

You wish to know the unknowable. You minx!!

By my nature I stay only in the present tense. I don't dwell on the past (my own, not history), or think about the future much either.

By my own observations which is after all limited to a smart ape, I see that energy is not lost but recycled. I also see that life and death are completely random, although bad decision making and self abuse can certainly hedge your death randomness. 

I certainly don't think everything happens for a reason. There is just no evidence to support that. There is no "destiny' mapped out ahead of you. It's a free wheel circus. Some can't handle that and are drawn to religion as comfort. That's fine. It's a choice.

I haven't the foggiest idea what happens upon ones death. Truly I don't and neither does anyone else. Of course this is the question which plagues and permeates us as a species. This is what led you to post this in the first place. Well done by the way, nothing wrong with asking.

I do think we are definitely recycled, but reincarnation is more an indication of our narcissism than reality. The only evidence is that recycling is done and we (the dead) decompose and our atoms disperse and reassemble into something else. 

I believe the entire conscience transference and continuation of our spirit is merely (not to demean the complexity of it) an evolutionary trick in our brains so we don't get depressed about the reality that we live on a planet which is set up in an extremely violent way. Everything stays alive by killing something else. This does not seem to be a kind existence for anybody. 

Perhaps there are planets out there where entities live on solar energy and killing is UNKNOWN. Of course our planet would come as quite a shock to them.


I could go on but this post is making me depressed. Just kidding!! I've got to go kill something to eat!!


out.


----------



## ovechkin8 (Oct 23, 2008)

My theory, like the men in black how teh cat is wearing a universe on her collar...

I feel the earth could just be a marble to a bunch of giants earthquakes are when they stomp around and shit...fuck im sober right now and its not making any sence...


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Oct 23, 2008)

*I believe this thread is like a half a joint of the best shit youve ever smoked and you accidently came across it and fired it back up,good work!!!!!But i reread the whole thing and my brain hurtz!!!!!!!!*


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 24, 2008)

ovechkin8 said:


> My theory, like the men in black how teh cat is wearing a universe on her collar...
> 
> I feel the earth could just be a marble to a bunch of giants earthquakes are when they stomp around and shit...fuck im sober right now and its not making any sence...



Now that's weird .... when I was a kid I found a marble and there was a cat inside looking out at me! I know its not the same exact thing you posted but wow, it's pretty close.

Maybe it's all about MARBLES!! OMG, now I see it clearly. 42 MARBLES! Damn Adams was on to it but never lived long enough to figure it out.

Someone tell Obama .. 42 MARBLES dude!!!

Weee



out.


----------



## Titania (Nov 26, 2008)

CrackerJax said:


> You wish to know the unknowable. You minx!!
> 
> By my nature I stay only in the present tense. I don't dwell on the past (my own, not history), or think about the future much either.
> 
> ...


 
 You have some accurate insights into the nature of reality. Pat yourself on the back!


----------



## Titania (Nov 26, 2008)

hydrotech364 said:


> *I believe this thread is like a half a joint of the best shit youve ever smoked and you accidently came across it and fired it back up,good work!!!!!But i reread the whole thing and my brain hurtz!!!!!!!!*


 
hhhhmmm, there's nothing tastier than a partialy smoked joint; staring at you from the ash tray, with the resin oozing from the extinguished cherry and that unresistable aroma.

For this thread to be compared to that is an honour lolz.


----------



## Titania (Nov 26, 2008)

In order to answer any of these questions we must first understand substance.
'No two or more substances can have the same attribute and it appertains to the nature of substance that it should exist. It must therefore exist finitely or infinitely. But not finitely. For it would then be limited by some other substance of the same nature which also of necessity must exist: and then two substances would be granted having the same attribute, which is absurd. It will exist, therefore, infinitely.' 
'A substance cannot be produced from anything else : it will therefore be its own cause, that is, its essence necessarily involves existence, or existence appertains to the nature of it.' (*Spinoza*, 1673) 
Albert Einstein also had a good understanding of humans as an inseparable part of the One, as he writes;
A human being is part of the whole called by us universe ... We experience ourselves, our thoughts and feelings as something separate from the rest. A kind of optical delusion of consciousness. This delusion is a kind of prison for us, restricting us to our personal desires and to affection for a few persons nearest to us. Our task must be to free ourselves from the prison by widening our circle of compassion to embrace all living creatures and the whole of nature in its beauty. The true value of a human being is determined by the measure and the sense in which they have obtained liberation from the self. We shall require a substantially new manner of thinking if humanity is to survive. (Albert Einstein)

And finally, on a more poetic note: 
One grand great life throbs through earth's giant heart,
And mighty waves of single Being roll
From nerve-less germ to man, for we are part
Of every rock and bird and beast and hill,
One with the things that prey on us, and one with what we kill. (*Oscar Wilde*, Panthea)​


----------



## amsterdayum (Dec 19, 2008)

those are some serious questions... the way i feel about it is if there was someone who could give the true answer to those questions i would stay the fuck away from them lol 

if i had the answers to those questions what would i think about when im stoned?


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 20, 2008)

Or to flip the analogy, perhaps only when you are stoned can you perceive a glimpse of the true nature of things. 

Then the knock on the door from the police snaps you back to "Planet Of The Apes".  




out.


----------



## usualsuspect (Dec 20, 2008)

I think crackerjax is dead on. Sadly it is depressing. We are just animals on this earth, just so happens we have developed easily understandable (to us) forms of communication, thought, feelings etc- and this has deceived us from seeing that we are just animals. We have found ways to avoid being the weak link, but inevitably we have found ways to kills ourselves be it for survival or out of ill will (another side effect of advanced thought)....

When you die, you just die. The reality is that you dissolve into the earth, just as you came from it. In my opinion there is no "God". It may seem harsh but as crckerjax said, religion is just a byproduct of societal change and honestly- weakness. Strong animals don't need religion to survive, and survival is what life is truly about. A spirituality with earth you come from is much more beneficial to your thoughts and subconcious than to praise an individual in hopes of salvation. Salvation from what? Reality? That the world is not a nice place? that bad things happen for no reason? that war is real even if you don't see it? Animals have fought wars over territory for ages. You don't go roaming though the Serengeti knowing you are in a lion's territorial space, because that territoriality will get you killed if you are not careful- this is understood, but people won't tolerate violence when someone imposes on your territorial space? We are but animals and the world is harsh.

I used to believe in karma, but that would mean you inactively hope for things to happen to balance out. The world simply does not work like this. The natural checks and balances are not karmically fair. Period. Do good everyday and you are just doing good everyday, the ego of everyone else may not let you see that karmic balance of good towards you. Our society just believes that with an immense justice system present that if some gets caught doing bad- thats karma catching up. It's not, its that fact we are intelligent enough to have "eyes" everywhere, and the force to impose it.

So I'm rambling, but had to agree and add some. Basically life is short in perspective. We are all human animals, yet we over analyze and tend to forget basic animal instinct (and have technology to replace it). You will live and you will die, those two things are inevitable. What happens in between is not pre-destined, but determinable by you. You could die tomorrow for no reason and led a life of greatness or evil. The odds only change with your environment.
peace-


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 20, 2008)

As i was reading youre post usual suspect,I got to thinking[once again] that religion is a high $$$ business.Being raised around catholics mostly i see people sending their tides in 10% or more depends on which level of the hierarchy you are on.$$$,$$$,$$$.I have always been a scientist and it would be stupid to fund something which science has proved to me is a big fake.And when ya walk in the door they hand you an envelope.The next thing ya know we will have to pay to get to the next level like travolta or that moron tom cruise.Thats some stupid shit there.Their religion is based on a story that would not even make a good comic book!!!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 21, 2008)

hydrotech364 said:


> As i was reading youre post usual suspect,I got to thinking[once again] that religion is a high $$$ business.Being raised around catholics mostly i see people sending their tides in 10% or more depends on which level of the hierarchy you are on.$$$,$$$,$$$.I have always been a scientist and it would be stupid to fund something which science has proved to me is a big fake.And when ya walk in the door they hand you an envelope.The next thing ya know we will have to pay to get to the next level like travolta or that moron tom cruise.Thats some stupid shit there.Their religion is based on a story that would not even make a good comic book!!!!



And don't forget that FAITH is TAX FREE...... Haminahaminah amen...


out.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 21, 2008)

Please change that picture JAX,Its stuck in my head.Make it go away AAAAAAAAHHHHHHH


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 21, 2008)

HaHa!! It's my Christmas Avatar!!! HoHoHo ..



out.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 21, 2008)

Oh God!!!!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 21, 2008)

ARE YOU HAPPY???!! 


out.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 21, 2008)

CrackerJax said:


> ARE YOU HAPPY???!!
> 
> 
> out.


Yep,Im feeling better already!!!!Whew


----------



## We Love 1 (Dec 21, 2008)

I believe I'm Your Sun God Amen, and I've come to save the Day!

Check out my signature to learn the secrets!

Jesus is alive!


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 21, 2008)

No, he's quite dead, if he ever lived at all. 


HoHoHo!!!



out.


----------



## hom36rown (Dec 22, 2008)

Didnt you know? We is jesus!


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 22, 2008)

Hey let's all get together on the weekends and practice cannibalistic rituals together, K? But we'll all agree it's right so we don't feel stupid or just plain weird, K? wow 


out.


----------



## We Love 1 (Dec 22, 2008)

CrackerJax said:


> Hey let's all get together on the weekends and practice cannibalistic rituals together.
> 
> out.


I'm game! 

I like to smoke! 

"cannibalistic rituals"  HAHA



hom36rown said:


> Didnt you know? We is jesus!


Do You really believe? Because I just want everyone to know that I'm not trying to mislead the world, its just how God Almighty planned it.

If You read the The Bible about "The Parable of the Sower" in Matthew (*the first* chapter of The New Testament) it says "But others fell on good ground and yielded a crop, some a 100, some *6*0, and some *3*0. He who has ears to hear, let him hear" *63*

Now if You read the same parable about the Sower in Mark (*the second *chapter of The New Testament) it says "But other seed fell on good ground and yielded a crop that sprang up, increased and produced, some *3*0, some *6*0, and some 100. He who has ears to hear, let him hear! " *36*

*The first* time I tried to grow Herb was when I was in Jr high @ *63 *pine st. My dad pulled My Herb plants out of the garden before they began to bud! 

*The second* time I grew Herb was in My house that I bought (so that I could pay off My IRS taxes) and it was *36* Aroostook av! I harvested! 

Do You see how the numbers fit together? I tell You, God has plans. I saw Him in the clouds, I swear to You! Why would I lie?


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 22, 2008)

Why would I?



out.


----------



## hom36rown (Dec 22, 2008)

We Love 1 said:


> I'm game!
> 
> I like to smoke!
> 
> ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Megalomania

here a youtube vid just for you we 
[youtube]iFnnV595byE[/youtube]


----------



## We Love 1 (Dec 22, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Megalomania
> 
> here a youtube vid just for you we


 (BTW My audio isn't working ATM )

Did I tell You that the girl that I was engaged to was going to have the same initials as Me. O.M.G.

I told her, "I don't want you hanging out with My brother because hes a snake". I had an intuitive feeling that they shouldn't chill because I knew My brother is swine! 

My brother (the snake) ended up sleeping with her. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eve_(Bible)

It looks as though I am missing a rib! Maybe I'll show You once I get a digital camera hooked up. You will be seeing pics of Me! 



So the Lord God said to the serpent:

"Because you have done this, you are cursed more than all cattle, and more than every beast of the field; on your belly you shall go, and you shall eat dust all the days of your life. And I will put enmity between you and the woman. And between your seed and her seed; He shall bruise your head and you shall bruise His heel"

My brothers back is now broken! He lays in his bed all the time.

God is just! He will pay back peoples work accordingly, wether on Earth, Heaven or Hell!


----------



## hom36rown (Dec 22, 2008)

so what? none of that means a thing.


----------



## We Love 1 (Dec 22, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> so what? none of that means a thing.


I just started to see the paralles after they "killed" We Tarded. Than I started putting the pieces together. I just started to read The Bible after "they" killed My last RIU name!


We are here for a reason. You advocate for Christ with Your avatar, so why do You hate Me?

I have done nothing but told the Truth!


----------



## hom36rown (Dec 22, 2008)

What connections? Those arent connections by the furthest stretch of the imagination. Have you told any of your friends or family that you think you are jesus? what do they have to say about it? YOu cant honestly believe you are jesus can you?


----------



## hom36rown (Dec 22, 2008)

and in case you didnt notice, the crucifix is a dollar bill, and it is a dead kennedys album cover


----------



## We Love 1 (Dec 22, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> what do they have to say about it? YOu cant honestly believe you are jesus can you?


This is My third name on here!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nnq5cQMiAB8

Have You watched the vids that I have posted in My signature? Do You think Jesus was lying about His Second Coming? 

Have You no faith? Whom else would put His life on the line to save the world? It looks as though I'm the only One on this website! I don't see how the people can take the atrocities that are committed in the name of "democracy"! 

Is everyone asleep still? Whos side are You on, anyways?

*The work of the Holy Spirit!*

But now I go away to Him who sent Me, and none of you asks Me, "Where are You going?" But because I have said these things to you, sorrow has filled your heart. Nevertheless I tell you the truth. It is to your advantage that I go away; for if I do not go away, the Helper will not come to you; but if I depart, I will send *Him* (thats Me) to you.

And when He has come, He will convict the world of sin, and of righteosness, and of judgment; "of sin, because they do not believe in Me; of righteousness, because I go to My Father and you see Me no more; of judgment, because the ruler of this world is judged.

I still have many things to say to you, but you cannot bear them now.

However, when He, the Spirit of truth, has come, He will guide you into all truth; for He will not speak on His own authority, but whatever He hears He will speak; and He will tell you things to come.

He will glorify Me, for He will take of what is Mine and declare it to you.

All things that the Father has are Mine. *Therefore I said that He will take of Mine and declare it to you.*


----------



## We Love 1 (Dec 22, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> Have you told any of your friends or family that you think you are jesus? what do they have to say about it? YOu cant honestly believe you are jesus can you?


I have many followers! The whole world will soon know who I am! 

People call Me God and Jesus when I speak! I've had people bow down to Me, for they know! 

I don't like to lie.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 22, 2008)

Take the aluminium foil off the doorknobs please. wow





out.


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 24, 2008)

We Love 1 said:


> I have many followers! The whole world will soon know who I am!
> 
> People call Me God and Jesus when I speak! I've had people bow down to Me, for they know!
> 
> I don't like to lie.


 sounds way to much like someone we already know ......jim jones. we should take things in moderation even religion


----------



## R3F3RMADN3$$ (Dec 28, 2008)

does anyone have any extra time? Ill take it off of your hands to make up for what I wasted reading most of these posts...


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 28, 2008)

I had some extra time to give you, but I'm afraid you just wasted it reading this post about my extra time I have to give which you just wasted reading this post.....(repeat as many times as necessary).....


out.


----------



## R3F3RMADN3$$ (Dec 29, 2008)

hahahahahaha


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 31, 2008)

*I see that guy hasnt left!!!!!*


----------



## beefstew17 (Jan 5, 2009)

Im atheist and i completly put down the ideas of any type of god and any idea or philosphy that has some association with a "god". I do belive in evolution regardless that there might be some "holes in it" becasue i just know that it is impossible for a higher being to exist, espically since we dont have any proof of him. The bible is a work of art and deception. It has such an impact upon us and people actually belive this crap. The bible was written by numerous authors who A- Wanted to answer life's questions but couldnt because they didnt have a great understanding of science's basics concepts and "laws". B Decicded it would be funny to write a book that contained stories that held some preety good laws that everyone should abide by, for instance one sholld always be faithful to there spouse. One thing that helps keeps the world and everyone going is lies, lies and more lies. Lies protect us from ultimate destruction on the political level and to the lowest level where it might only effect two people that would have minimal consequences. Lies hide away the "not supposed to know" facts about life and keep us searching and somehow find some value to live. Lies keep us out of danger and of harms way at one point in our life. Lies protect us from hurting others instead of us telling them what is really on our minds. We instead tell them something else. Dont know if this makes any sense to anyboyd but oh well lol


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 5, 2009)

Well beef, you can't say with ANY certainty that a higher being is impossible. I'm willing to go along with highly improbable. Not having proof is not the same as disproving....just means that the information to make an informed opinion is not available. Of course that doesn't stop man from injecting his own interpretation.

As you will find in everyday life if people don't get the abc's of an issue, they just fill in xyz, no matter the inaccuracy......


The rest of it was dead on me thinks..... 



out.


----------



## Titania (Jan 17, 2009)

This thread is screaming like a Beegee with his fingers trapped in a car door; while being gang raped by the Mujahideen!


----------



## kirouki (Mar 20, 2009)

Titania said:


> Lets hear your views on the most fundamental questions... Why are we here,? do you believe in the anthropic principle?, what is the meaning of life?, What is consciousness?, is the Universe infinite?, does it have a cycle? Or maybe you believe in a religion which answers everything for you, if so which one and why?
> 
> Not that you have to answer all of these, or any of these.


I dun believe there is a reason we're here.
The meaning of life is different for every individual, for me it's humour! 
Consciousness is a fluke that only humanity has experienced, out of the millions of species on earth we're the only one with sentient thought.
No, the universe isn't infinite and yes it has a cycle.
The closest religion for me would be Buddhism.

Nice questions, thank you.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 20, 2009)

Buddhism ROCKS!!!

Greatest man made invention - handwriting.

Worst man made invention - the mirror.



out.


----------



## reeferMaster (Mar 28, 2009)

i was litterally triping on shrooms and i had all kinds of questions running through my head. it was about co2. co2 is at its highest levels ever. i had some crazy idea tthat the goverenment is using everybody. ice caps are melting at the fastest rates ever and perdicted to all b e gone around 2020. the goverenment makes thier money from every one. were all native americans as i see it so why are they pounding us with thier debts. we were all born here. i have some crazy idea that our government wants all the man made co2 we make using our energy and they found a way to luanch nuclear missles with high powered co2. and i get this crazy feeling theirs an ancient city in antartica and they want all of it to melt so they can claim it for the united states. co2 grows plants faster! what about people?


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 28, 2009)

CO2 is not at the highest levels ever son. The earth has had at many times 4 to 5 times the levels we are at today. Ever remember reading about the age of giant plants (mega fauna)? All because of increased CO2. Man made his initial breakout of Africa during one of the high concentrations of CO2. More food equals better chance for us. 

Help the planet out and burn some wood.

out.


----------



## reeferMaster (Mar 29, 2009)

c02 is at its highest its been in a 650 year time period


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 29, 2009)

So what....


out.


----------



## atrumblood (Mar 31, 2009)

I think that all life, matter, and energy are always being exchanged in a never ending cycle in the universe.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 31, 2009)

I don't know about the entire universe, but you are right..that's the way it works on earth. We are the cog, not the wheel... 

out.


----------



## Drgreenz (Mar 31, 2009)

Just think about it, every single atom in every cell of your body has been in existance since the beginning of the universe(whatever theory you believe
) There is more energy in the atoms in one human body than there is being released as electricity by all the power plants on earth combined.
Also, did you know that when a human body dies, it loses 21grams of weight. no matter loss has ever been found to account for this.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 31, 2009)

I've heard about the weight loss, but perhaps...it is because of all the literally billions of bacteria which inhabit us when we are alive. The part of us that we consider to be US, is to some extent an illusion. We are outnumbered cell wise by things which are not us, but ride along WITH us. These bacteria may flee a corpse and explain the weight loss, as well as gases which are expelled at the same time. 

out.


----------



## Dfunk (Mar 31, 2009)

Exponential Growth...look it up.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 1, 2009)

I understand about EG, but I'm mystified as to what you are applying it to...




out.


----------



## cwgizzle (Apr 1, 2009)

Everything that has a beginning has an end.


----------



## Philly_Buddah (Apr 1, 2009)

Ill tell u my beliefs ATM. I will try to read the rest of the thread later.

This is the conclusion I have come to after years of research, meditation, deep thoughts, dreams, life experiences, others opinions, and more:


There is an invisible world around us. There is more to this world than your senses. We only see a small amount of what is actually there. We are not seeing the world at its raw, real form, only an interpretation of it through electrical signals in our brain. There are many things that we cant see, hear, touch, taste, and smell. Just a simple example of this is that dogs can hear noises we cant, and smell things we cant. Multiply that times 1000 and then u will begin to understand how much more there is. That means that there is an invisible world around us. This also can tie in to the dimension thing. We can only experience anything up to the 4th dimension, and there are actually around 12 dimensions that we know of. Anything above the 5th dimension you will most likely never experience in this life. Even through drugs, dreams, meditation, anything that you do, you will only be able to see a portion of the 5th dimension, 6th at the very most through dying for a short time and coming back to life, along with very intense psychedelic experiences along with already being on a higher plane of existence.

I believe I have experienced part of what the meaning of the universe is. Part of the problem is that its very hard to understand in our everyday lives. We try so hard to understand it, but we are doing the wrong things. We also make it to complex. I dont believe it has anything to do with numbers or equations, its just there. Another important thing is the soul/spirit realm, which has also been called "The Ether". Every living thing has a soul. When we are not part of a physical body in this physical realm, we are a raw soul. We are still souls now as living, but our physical body keeps us limited on what we can do as souls. Think of it as our souls are dreaming while we are alive in a physical body. When our physical bodies die, we wake up in the soul realm. This is why there is no death, we never cease to exist. We live on forever through our soul. The spirit realm surrounds the earth. The earth itself is also somewhat living. It has a soul as well. Around the time of our birth, our souls enter our body, when we die, they leave. Intense psychedelic drug experiences like DMT help us see part of this soul realm. Im sure you have heard of the "Machine Elves". Most of these things exist in other dimensions or the soul realm.

Ghosts are pretty simple compared to the rest of this. They may be souls in this world that are not a living being, but take the form as a transparent shape of a human that has or has not lived. Each ghost has a reason why its here. Either through their choice or not. The heaven and hell we know are not exactly accurate. A god exists depending on which one you want to look at. Let me also tell you that no religion that I have learned about is correct. The majority of them have bits and pieces that are correct though. This world would be much better without religion though, and if people were more open minded. I want to look more at the physical side for a moment. Humans were not created instantly, and we also didnt evolve directly from primapes. There was beings from another planet or dimension that came to earth and combined their genes with apes through gene slicing. Primapes were most like them. They are one of the gods I was talking about. We are part them, and part primeape. Just some examples of why this could be true: why do you think we are so different and smarter than every other animal on the planet? why did only a small number of apes evolve into us while others are still the same? This happened thousands of years ago and we have been evolving ever since. That part is less important than most would think though, theres much more to learn than just that.

So as I just said, yes aliens are real and they do exist. There is nothing to fear though. There are many different types of aliens throughout the universe and the different dimensions. Its very possible to bend or break the supposed "law of physics". Its possible to exceed the speed of light and reach other areas instantly. There are also aliens who live on this planet and who have lived here for years. Some are not aliens, and have actually lived here for much longer than us. A lot of these UFO/USO stories and other alien stories are true. We as a society are not ready for contact with them yet. It should happen in the future though, how long it will take depends on us. 2012 is another topic. We will have to see what happens when the time comes, but believe that something will happen. Some good, some bad.


Thats just part of what I learned and a lot of it is still arguable, but I believe it. If you have any questions about anything, ask me and I will give you my conclusions and beliefs on it.


----------



## Brazko (Apr 2, 2009)

Philly_Buddah said:


> Ill tell u my beliefs ATM. I will try to read the rest of the thread later.
> 
> This is the conclusion I have come to after years of research, meditation, deep thoughts, dreams, life experiences, others opinions, and more:
> 
> ...


Nice post philly....see you have been giving it some thought


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 2, 2009)

And the circular logic goes round and round...round and round...c'mon sing it with me...


out.


----------



## Brazko (Apr 2, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> And the circular logic goes round and round...round and round...c'mon sing it with me...
> 
> 
> out.


So what's your linear straight forward fact of life, universe, & errthang else........and don't give me that I'm alive then I'm dead......at the bending will of atoms (atoms bend at my will to you know)..


I haven't read the entire thread but I would like to say nice post Cracker.........you actually put some thought into that


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 2, 2009)

How about a big fat ... I don't know. No one ever seems to say that one.

When I shout to the stars, it falls on deaf ears
When I shake my fists to the stars, it is received by blind eyes
But making it up as I go along
Always calms my fears


out.


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 2, 2009)

Drgreenz said:


> Just think about it, every single atom in every cell of your body has been in existance since the beginning of the universe(whatever theory you believe
> ) There is more energy in the atoms in one human body than there is being released as electricity by all the power plants on earth combined.
> Also, did you know that when a human body dies, it loses 21grams of weight. no matter loss has ever been found to account for this.


The guy that did this eperiment did so a hundred years ago, and the experiment was obviously flawed and the Dr. obviously biased, and probably an idiot from the looks of things. He got varying results with the 4 people he supposedly successfully did this with, even claiming that for some people it takes up to a minute for the soul to leave. The good dr. was also a big fan of the idea that you could take a picture of a soul with an xray.


----------



## Brazko (Apr 3, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> How about a big fat ... I don't know. No one ever seems to say that one.
> 
> When I shout to the stars, it falls on deaf ears
> When I shake my fists to the stars, it is received by blind eyes
> ...


Well awshucks Cracker...that's one of the best ones I've heard yet as well, tried to be sneaky tho'...you did put some thought into it..


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 3, 2009)

It's not easy to fool the Jax....  unless you have really big hooters. I'm only human.


peace brotha...

out.


----------



## Philly_Buddah (Apr 3, 2009)

Brazko said:


> Nice post philly....see you have been giving it some thought


Yeah, I have.

Im not one of those people that just goes with my beliefs, and think everything I know is true and dont listen to anybody else. I will hear out anybody with sense, and I dont force my beliefs on anybody. Most of the stuff I believe and said in my post is still debatable, and we may never know for sure in this life. All I know is that I am very intelligent, and most of the stuff that I said could be true in my mind. I dont just believe everything I hear.

And to CrackerJax, yes you are right, none of us really know. Thats another thing I say as well. But what I will do is share my beliefs on all of this. I havent read this thread yet, so I dont know if you shared your theory on everything, but Im sure all of us including me would love to hear it.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 3, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> You wish to know the unknowable. You minx!!
> 
> By my nature I stay only in the present tense. I don't dwell on the past (my own, not history), or think about the future much either.
> 
> ...


Here it is again, I'll recycle it just as one day I the amazing CrackerJax will also be recycled. 

out.


----------



## threesixes (Apr 9, 2009)

i've boiled it down to this:

*it* is what *it* is.


example:

a = a

a rock is a rock. it is composed of everything that makes it a rock.

we merely describe what we interpret and not what actually *is*.

to *truly understand* everything would be quite boring wouldn't it?


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 9, 2009)

threesixes said:


> i've boiled it down to this:
> 
> *it* is what *it* is.
> 
> ...


I don't personally feel "understanding" something is boring. I do feel there is only one way (that we know of, we have limitations) to achieve understanding and that is through the reason of science. Only science can peel the onion. Every other avenue says it already has the answers, but as science progresses, those assumptions keep coming up short or inaccurate... 

out.


----------



## threesixes (Apr 9, 2009)

by truly understanding everything i was meaning something along the lines of being "god" or knowing it all.

knowing how it all ends or how it all works would take all the fun of "figuring it out"

science only explains what we figure out (to the furthest of our knowledge at the time).

i dare say anything has ever been truly explained and defined as it actually is.

:shrug:

i'm not so good at expressing my thoughts but perhaps somebody can munch on my them :]]


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 9, 2009)

I don't think anyone, certainly any one I know has the concept of we will be able to know it all. If anything science reveals that things are far more complex than we think and "knowing" it all is an impossibility. We just aren't very advanced at all.
However, science is the only path we have to the answers, if only partial answers.

out.


----------

